Ask HN: How do businesses verify online identity of developing world customers? - chirau
======
Atlas
The only broad way to do this is to verify identity documents, usually
passports. The industry term is documentary verification. Jumio is one company
that has been in this business for awhile. If you have checked in for an
international flight at a kiosk by scanning your passport, you were verified
by Jumio. If you put your passport to a webcam to verify your Airbnb profile,
it was Jumio.

Here are more details about how documentary verification works,
[https://blog.cognitohq.com/documentary-and-non-
documentary-i...](https://blog.cognitohq.com/documentary-and-non-documentary-
id-verification). As a disclaimer, my company does NOT offer documentary
verification but we do recommend various services to companies that need more
than US verifications.

